# makextract.sh: Extract make options used



## Ben (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi,

I had the requirement to extract all make options which had been set for the currently installed ports of a system. As I couldn't find a script/tool which would do this for me (either I am worse in googling than I thought or it doesn't exist), I wrote a simple shell script for me which I would like to share with you: https://github.com/curana/makextract

Please forgive me any ugly code, I suck in shell scripting. You are free to send pull requests. Please also consider that It's very basic and might lack a lot of things.

I appreciate your feedback.

If you know a script which does what I was looking for, please also feel free to provide a link


----------

